# New Synapse campy disc build



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

this is my new bike....should be in the LBS in a few weeks.it will be primarily used for road rides that include some dirt /gravel and any bad weather rides. I am planning on changing the chain rings to a spider ring and the shifters and derailiers to campy chorus. the brakes will probably be hydro TRPs. I am undecided on the wheels, thinking about Pacenti, stans grail or maybe the reynolds ATR. The bike looks really good in person but the white letters on the wheels look like garbage. A blacked out wheel should really make the bike look sharp. Other than that, Cannondale should fire the person in charge of colors as well as website pictures of their bikes. one pic with bad lighting is no way to sell a $2000 to $10,000 bike.

A stock 58cm with test ride flats weighed in a little over 19lbs but my main road bike is just over 16lbs with the power tap hub garmin etc so I am not a weight weenie by any stretch. I care about how it feels and this synapse carbon feels like $1M! I originally wanted a high mod frame but the color way on the website is not available and I suspect the non hi mod will ride better on gravel and other rough stuff.


----------

